# 13/14/15 tooth freewheel?



## ningita (Sep 29, 2006)

ok, i got a surly single speed rear hub on my freeride bike. And i wanted to more ground clearance for it, so i putted a 22 ring on my crank. also, there is a 16tooth freewheel on my rear hub, and it pedals like it is in granny gear. this is were i really need ur help guys.

where can i get a 13/14/15 tooth freewheel that can fit on a surly single speed mountain bike hub? I know that it has to be english threaded, so tell me what you guys now...


----------



## dropspace (Jan 1, 2007)

i think ac racing makes a 15 tooth freewheel, but I doubt you can go any lower than that. you're probably going to have to go up in the front or use a freehub and cogs. 22/16 must cause a lot of spinning out


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I have never seen one. I don't think it is possible to get any less than 16T with a 1.37 thread. There just isn't enough room for all the bearings/prawls. You'll have to go to a metric thread BMX, fixed gear, or cassette hub. Or just put a bigger chainring back on.


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Schmucker said:


> I have never seen one. I don't think it is possible to get any less than 16T with a 1.37 thread. There just isn't enough room for all the bearings/prawls. You'll have to go to a metric thread BMX, fixed gear, or cassette hub. Or just put a bigger chainring back on.


Same here. I looked all over for a 12 or 13 tooth freewheel when I was doing my build. I ended up going with a bmx cog on a regular cassette wheel with some spacers. BTW I built up a 23/12 for a xc singlespeed.


----------



## Matty H (Aug 7, 2006)

Odyssey (BMX company) makes a 13T freewheel but you need a different hub because it uses a considerably smaller thread than a standard freewheel. This is because its actually not possible to go any smaller than 15T on a freewheeel so far as I knows.


----------



## j e SS e (Dec 24, 2007)

Not gonna happen with that threading. You'll have to get a BMX hub... or use a more appropriately sized ring and just pull your bike up just a couple more centimeters when you cross obstacles.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

you can solve it by using trials specific parts. you may have to run fixed using this: as low as 12T
made by echo:









if you prefer freewheeling, you may have to change your cranks to a freewheel cranks: 
made by echo too:








edited: you can use 22T freewheel on the cranks giving you 22:12 gearing, not bad from where you started.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Or you could just run a cassette hub and run a 12t in the back, or switch over to a driver type hub (Halo, NS Bikes, etc) and run anything from 8t up to 15t


----------



## ningita (Sep 29, 2006)

would those cranks work on a full suspension freeride bi

also, i dont have much money to spend atm to get a new wheel. 
i will have to check out ns bikes out..


----------



## ningita (Sep 29, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> you can solve it by using trials specific parts. you may have to run fixed using this: as low as 12T
> made by echo:
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get the echo freewheel cranks.. i have been looking for them on the web, yet still no luck.


----------



## Matty H (Aug 7, 2006)

ScaryJerry said:


> Or you could just run a cassette hub and run a 12t in the back, or switch over to a driver type hub (Halo, NS Bikes, etc) and run anything from 8t up to 15t


Going down to 8t is not recommended given how many more times the chain runs over the driver. From BMX experience, I'd say don't go smaller than 11.


----------

